

Show HN: A browser add-on to add red flag keywords (like “anthrax”) to every URL - rubbingalcohol
https://flagger.io

======
voyweb
Wondering if this tags in Google Analytics like a lot of spam has been doing
recently.

------
amarcus
Why?

~~~
wingerlang
According to the video, it is for "trolling NSA".

